# Deceptively disasterous! Cut bar Pics



## katsntx (Aug 27, 2014)

Well, here are the cut bars.  Not what I planned, but not too bad considering the issues I had.  LOL... friends shouldn't let friends soap when distracted!  

Actually, the individual photo kinda looks like cupid with a flaming arrow??


----------



## neeners (Aug 27, 2014)

they don't look that bad for the hiccups you encountered while soaping!  I actually like them!  looks like misty clouds


----------



## katsntx (Aug 27, 2014)

Can't decide if they'll go into the bargain bin or rebatch:think:

Gonna tackle this one again tomorrow!


----------



## Dahila (Aug 27, 2014)

bargain bin


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 27, 2014)

I like them - looks like a stormy sky!


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 27, 2014)

Those are really pretty! Don't rebatch!!


----------



## bumblewood (Aug 27, 2014)

They're gorgeous! Don't kill them!


----------



## Sinful7 (Aug 27, 2014)

Do NOT rebatch those!! They remind me of the sea! 
Poseidon's Fury. Love it!


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 27, 2014)

I second Sinful7's comment!  NO rebatch if those gaps are just soaping disaster byproduct, and not anything unhappier than that....they're lovely!


----------



## newbie (Aug 27, 2014)

No rebatch! I don't even think these belong in the bargain bin. If you'd dropped some and dented them badly, maybe, but these are great.


----------



## katsntx (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks guys.  But those holes really bug me.  And they are so textured. Is that from the ricing or just air bubbles, you think?  I've never had that happen before.  Other than silk there are no additives in these.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 27, 2014)

I agree with everyone else ~ NO rebatch and NO bargain bin! They're absolutely lovely with a calm horizon or stormy sea feel. Northern Lights maybe? You may have hit some speed bumps during the process but the final result looks beautiful!


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 27, 2014)

Sinful7 said:


> Do NOT rebatch those!! They remind me of the sea!
> Poseidon's Fury. Love it!


 
That's a great name! I love these, the stark white stands out and give a hint of dimension, and the swirls have great "movement".


----------



## Sinful7 (Aug 27, 2014)

I love the name Poseidon's fury too... The golden swirls remind me of his trident.  These are not bargain bin soaps. Differences in soaps make them unique.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 28, 2014)

I really like them.  I'd call them Storm at Sea - limited edition.  They'll sell out in a flash.


----------



## katsntx (Aug 28, 2014)

Just finished the redo.  Behaved MUCH better!  And it helped that I was not distracted this time.  We'll see how this one turns out.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 28, 2014)

I think they are pretty!


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 29, 2014)

No need to rebatch. Really! I love them just the way they are~~


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Aug 29, 2014)

Absolutely no rebatch!!!! And as for the bargain bin, you, that you can have a closer look, know better but as I see them in the picture, I would bye them in the original price! They remind me of a stormy autumn sky...


----------



## Ael (Aug 29, 2014)

These are a...disaster? Um...what? lol

You know what first came to mind, the instant I saw the first picture? Ocean.

To me, it looks like an wave-filled ocean; I personally think they're quite lovely.


----------



## katsntx (Aug 30, 2014)

This is a little more like what I intended...  Gonna call the first ones, "Poseidon's Fury" as suggested.. Thanks!  Gonna call these, "Heavenly Storm".  This is not an original design.  I saw it somewhere online.  Can't remember where, though.:-?


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 5, 2014)

Those are amazing


----------



## seven (Sep 5, 2014)

very pretty effect! i would not know how to produce such an effect. bravo!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Sep 6, 2014)

I like them !!


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 6, 2014)

Seriously these rock. I love love love them!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful! Absolutely lovely, lovely, lovely! 



			
				Katsntx said:
			
		

> This is not an original design. I saw it somewhere online. Can't remember where, though



Soaping 101 (her 'How To Make A Pencil Line' soap) It's been on my 'to-do list for awhile now. : [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWfL8dPl7IE[/ame]

I just need to get off my duff and actually do it! I can only hope mine came out as beautiful as yours (and hers!)


IrishLass


----------



## katsntx (Sep 7, 2014)

Yep! That's it.  Thanks IrishLass.  I want to give credit where credit is due.  I have another idea with this concept that I want to do next week.


----------

